# Heating before uncapping



## rmdial (Jun 30, 2009)

I am designing a honey house section in my new shop and have a heating room for frames prior to uncapping. I have always heard the best temperature would be around 100 degrees for an extended time. (How much time is what I do not know) I am now trying to figure out what heat source would be best to achieve this.

Any suggestions or corrections would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

85 or above works well for us. 100 degrees with fdn would scare me a little but may be ok. depends on take off temp but takes 1-2 days to warm thru. the trend today is a heated concrete floor. lots of info on web sites as far as construction.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A warm floor is best. Otherwise heating the room means the top boxes get warm first and the bottom ones don't get all that warm. So if you can install in floor heat you may also want to have a space heater hanging from the ceiling with a large fan circulating the warm air around.

I have stacked supers on individual super pallets moved around by handcart. That worked well. But other cases I have used warehouse pallets and have stood supers on end to get them warm, raising them up near the ceiling for a period of time. Overnight.


----------



## BeeNurse (Mar 23, 2014)

How much does heating increase yield ??


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Having a good fan/s to move the air around would help considerably. Get a thermometer to check out the honey comb. Around 30c the honey flows good.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Depending on the size of your operation, I'd use a few of these. Warms frames, bottles and five gallons. AND you're not heating a whole room!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

BeeNurse said:


> How much does heating increase yield ??


Heating really does not increase your yield significantly. It does however decrease the time to extract.


----------



## Joe Hillmann (Apr 27, 2015)

How many frames/supers are you needing the area to hold at one time?


----------



## rmdial (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 30-40 hives. So when I extract, I am doing stacks of supers at a time.


----------



## BigBlackBirds (Aug 26, 2011)

If you are ever building a room, try to get heat in the floor. otherwise the tops stacks are always warmer while bottom cooler. 90-95 works nice if you have good circulation. i don't recall the size of our room but it pretty small. Only normally hold 60-65 supers so about 3 barrels of honey which is all our setup could push in day. if you refill room with supers in the evening by morning plenty warm to start running


----------

